# A wierd sound



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello all,
My pigeon Blueberry; yes, her name is Blueberry, makes a wierd sound. It kind of sounds like she is sneezing but, she does not move her head. If anyone can tel my what she is doing, that will be great.
Thank you.
Taylor


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Taylor,

It could be that Blueberry is actually sneezing to dislodge a piece of feather or seed from her nostrils. It could also be that she is grunting at you. Pigeons make an interesting kind of grunting sound .. often to tell you to back off because you are invading their territory or to try to intimidate you.

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh yes that might be it. Thank you. 
Taylor


----------

